

IOS 7-style dark blur effect with CSS & SVG - JimYounkin
http://codepen.io/jimyounkin/pen/DohAC
a fork of &quot;Frosted glass effect with CSS &amp; SVG&quot; (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;Matori&#x2F;pen&#x2F;JFzok) with blur increased and color darkened to simulate iOS 7-style effects.<p>Orig. HN post by hemezh: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6730916
======
JimYounkin
A fork of "Frosted glass effect with CSS & SVG"
([http://codepen.io/Matori/pen/JFzok](http://codepen.io/Matori/pen/JFzok))
with blur increased and color darkened to simulate iOS 7-style effects. Orig
HN post by hemezh:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6730916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6730916)

